# Latest ProBowTune project



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I thought I would share this one with you guys. 

Hoyt Katera

Winners Choice Custom bowtrings - Purple & Silver.

The strings match the grip & the vanes really well. Looks sharp! It's headed out the door perfectly timed & shooting a clean bullet hole!


Check us out at ProBowTune.com

-Adam


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

looks great. Is there an advantage to tying in the nock sets above and below the arrow nock like you have?
Also what is the method to do those?
Thanks


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

Keeps your loop from sliding up the serving as well as a consistent nock gap.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Above & below tied nocks*



parkerbows said:


> looks great. Is there an advantage to tying in the nock sets above and below the arrow nock like you have?
> Also what is the method to do those?
> Thanks


Yes, there are a few advantages.

It is hard to notice, but I actually have 4 wraps on the bottom tie & only 2 wraps on the top. This puts a very slight amount of downpressure on the arrow at full draw which provides for a more stable setup, as well as better alignment of the release aid behind the shaft at full draw..

It also helps maintain a consistant & concentric nock point gap.

They are simple overhand knots using #62 braided .020 Serving from BCY. So when I say 4 wraps on the bottom, it is a total of 8 knots. 4 on each side. I simply pull nice & tight as I complete each knot, making sure they butt up against eachother tightly. Tying the knot off is as simple as cutting the string 1/8" from the string & burning the ends unil they are completely melted and then "Smoosh" it in real good. 

Here is a good picture example of the release aid alignment I mentioned above. 

When using a Dloop only, your release aid ends up ABOVE the nock at full draw.

-Adam


----------



## ido2 (Sep 14, 2005)

*katera*

adam it looks great can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## ido2 (Sep 14, 2005)

*katera*

adam thanks for a great job. it's much smoother and man is it a tackdriver!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

ido2 said:


> adam thanks for a great job. it's much smoother and man is it a tackdriver!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


GREAT!! I am glad to hear you received it & that everything looks good.

Let me know if you need anything else, and please refer my services to your friends!!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Send us your indoor bow!*

It's time to get ready for indoor season. let us give you a great head start & a solid foundation for the season..

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Keep the orders rollin!! Indoor season is upon us!!!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Bump


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*New Projects*

I am working on a few really cool setups...

Mathews Apex 7 - custom strings- Full Tune

2008 Hoyt Ultra Elite - Custom Strings - Full tune - Nock Tuning

Mathews Switchback - Custom Strings - FOB's - Nock tuning - Broadhead tuning

2009 Pearson Z-34 R2B2 - Full Tune


Keep the orders rolling in!! 

-Adam


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Can you show a picture of the knot side, so a guy can see the 4 knots?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

lkmn said:


> Can you show a picture of the knot side, so a guy can see the 4 knots?


I have the whole process outlined in detail with step by step pictures on my new website!!!

www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com 

-Adam


----------



## Archery King (Nov 10, 2006)

*Guys...*

Everyone needs this service... Call now! Thank you Adam (AKA : Pie Hole King)

Clayton


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Ultra Elite cam swap*

I just got done with an Ultra Elite cam swap, string install & tune that turned out awesome! Removed C2 cams & installed a set of Cam & 1/2 plus along with a set of black & red winners choice strings & cables...

Cam swap labor is included in our package pricing!

ProBowTune.com


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Let us work on setting up your field or 3D bow while you worry about shooting X's indoors!!!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Setting up a set of 27 series Carbon Express X jammers this weekend. Will give a field report of the results on the Hooter Shooter!

-Adam


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Glad to hear things are going well! Keep the pic's comming.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Adam, might have to ship another rig to you soon.. Completely different setup this go around though.. Just something to let you tweak to your hearts content. :becky:


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Adam, might have to ship another rig to you soon.. Completely different setup this go around though.. Just something to let you tweak to your hearts content. :becky:


Is it here yet??? :teeth:

Can't wait to hear what you've got for me!! :blob1:

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I am working on a Bowtech Equalizer. Will post pics later this week.

-Adam


----------



## obro (Dec 27, 2008)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Bowtech Equilizer*

BowTech Equilizer... :thumbs_up


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Bowtech Constitution*

Here is a black constitution with silver & blue Winners Choice Strings.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Rytera Bullet X on the press!!*

Rytera Bullet X


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Several Hoyt Vantage Elites are on Deck!!! Pics to come.

-Adam


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Adam...get a better camera!:smile:


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

JWT said:


> Hey Adam...get a better camera!:smile:


I borrowed my neighbors polaroid & then scanned them into my Komputor... You don't think they are preeety? :shade:

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Lefty Hoyt Vantage Elite*

Red & Black Winners Choice strings on a 2009 Hoyt Vantage Elite with cam & 1/2 plus.

Check us out at ProBowTune.com


----------



## stan4231 (May 20, 2008)

*That's my Bow!!!*

Darn my bow sure looks good. Can not wait tog et my hands on it after work today!! :tongue:


----------



## stan4231 (May 20, 2008)

*update*

Adam,


Thanks for the awesome tuning job on my new Advantage Elite. The difference is like night and day.

Stan


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Glad you like it Stan!!

Keep the orders coming folks. If you are struggling with the tune or setup of your bow, we can help. 

We don't sell bows, we make yours hit the mark!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Mathews Reezen 7.0 on deck along with a couple more Hoyt Vantage elites, an Ultra Tech, and a Katera. 

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

New pics coming tomorrow!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

New pics coming as soon as I get back from vacation.. 

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Trykon XL*

Here is a Trykno XL with new Orange & Blue Winners choice custom strings. String specs needed a little tweaking to get the results the customer was lookign for. The bow turned out great & it left here shooting a clean bullet hole!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Just shipped a Mathews Conquest 4 back to NC, a Hoyt Tykon to CO, and a Mathews DXT to KY.. Keep em comin. Hunting season will be here before you know it. Let us start your practice season out right for you...

I have a High Country Speed Force in the works... Pics to come soon.

-Adam


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Would like to see what speed you get with the Pearson


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*PSe Bow Madness*

PSE BowMadness - Orange & Green


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

High Country Speed Pro in the works...


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*High Country Speed PRO & FOBS*



adam Guggisberg said:


> High Country Speed Pro in the works...


I went & shipped off the High Country Speed Pro without taking pictures!!! it looked great & shot a nice clean hole with a BARE SHAFT!! Bow was setup for FOBS & was paper tuned with a bare shaft. 

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Hunting season will be here before you know it! Let us get yourt hunting rig ready for your big hunt!!!

We can also configure & tune your African Safari & dangerous big game bow!!!

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Just finished up a Black out Hoyt 737. Will be posting pics tonight.

www.ProBowTune.com

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Had a little PC malfunction. Latest Pics coming shortly.

Hunting season is right around the corner. We offer comprehensive hunting packages to get you ready for your 2009-2010 hunting season.

-Adam


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

I just got a chance to meet Adam over the weekend. Im excited to see the results he gets with my High Country Machined Supreme. The bow needs all the help it can get. Adam is a great guy and was very nice to talk to.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

jgean said:


> I just got a chance to meet Adam over the weekend. Im excited to see the results he gets with my High Country Machined Supreme. The bow needs all the help it can get. Adam is a great guy and was very nice to talk to.


Your bow is lookin good with orange & white!! 

-Adam


----------



## jgean (Mar 7, 2005)

Feel free to post pics if you like.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Lots of bows in the works right now! Now is the time to send your bow to get it ready for the off season!! Turn around times are still decent, but we are getting booked fast!

-Adam


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Here is a black constitution with silver & blue Winners Choice Strings.


this is really cool but why such a long loop?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

outdoorsman193 said:


> this is really cool but why such a long loop?


Short draw length, long axle to axle creates a string angle that requires a longer loop for some shooters. The longer loop moves the string forward on your face allowing for better head position in relation to the string & the tip of your nose...

Adam


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

has anyone on here purchased ArcheryLessonsOnline.com if so what did you think of it .thanks


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

NSSCOTT said:


> has anyone on here purchased ArcheryLessonsOnline.com if so what did you think of it .thanks


Post this question in a seperate thread on the general forum & you will likely get some feedback from my members.

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Lots of bows have been passing thru this off season. Now is the time to get your rig ready!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Got tune? :wink:

-Adam


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Lots of bows coming in right now getting ready for hunting season... Get yours on the list before it's too late!

-Adam


----------

